# [SOLVED] Keyboard and Mouse Not Working. Deleted too many upper filters...



## nod00 (Aug 2, 2007)

As the title suggests, I was acting a little crazy and deleted the upper filters to my keyboard and mouse without realizing what I was doing while trying to see if It would help my dvd burner. Obviously this has caused them not to work on restart. I want to get either keyboard or a mouse working so I can get into teh system to uninstall/reinstall the other. I want to avoid reinstalling windows because I want to save everything the way it is without having to reinstall all the programs. I have a drw and have downloaded Hirens.BootCD which I believe is some random person's collection of utilities. I was hopping I could perhaps just make a new upperfilters entry in the registry. Unfortunately im not sure If thats going to be easy because Ill have to track down the exact keys and etc... Can someone help me in fixing this without reinstalling or needing a windows disc?

Thanks


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard and Mouse Not Working. Deleted too many upper filters...*

Would sfc /scannow possibly replace the missing filters? I'm sure it wont hurt anything to run that and might even fix your problem.

Edit
Oh, your kbd is out of order, hard to run that on the command line without the kbd. My bad..


----------



## nod00 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard and Mouse Not Working. Deleted too many upper filters...*

Ok I managed to solve my problem. I went ahead and used my boot cd. I then used a utility for registry restoration and luckily had a registry save for 3 days ago. This was when I had a annoying bsod in relation to stpd.sys but I knew what to do to fix that a second time around. No more filters deleted. Thanks for the help!:grin:


----------

